# More Pens, Ready to ship



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, here is a few pics of a few of the pens turned this last week and are ready to ship to Tortuga. 
First is one of the Designer Euro pens made with Elm Burl with Red Oak and Cocobolo inlay. I have 4 total just like it. All of these have CA finish. I have one of these pens without the inlay. These are all nice working pens.
Second is a Cocobolo Slimline and third is another slimline and not sure what wood it is. I had it in my cabinet and had no labels on them but look pretty good. I have multiple of each slimline and hope they all go to good use to the soldiers overseas.
Tortuga, I will try to ship tomorrow and ran out of the baggies that you sent, so if you have any more, I am sending them without the baggies and I had ran out of the labels also, so I made some more that are identical to the ones you sent.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WHOA, Dale!!!!!!! Those are some GOOD LOOKIN' pens...Hope they survive my sticky little fingers when they come thru here..:tongue: Beautiful work...bet the boys will be fighting over them...

Yes...I got plenty of more baggies and I'll package them up when they arrive. Looking for FlatFish/Paul to get his supply in my hands as well. Dunno if he's gonna be mailing or coming by....but either way would be great... You guys have done a WONDERFUL job for a great cause.. Kudos to you all....:cheers: 

When I get them all together, I'll contact TT and get them to him for shipment. I finished off my additional bunch this afternoon so it will be added as well.

Gracias a todos....Jaime:wink:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Those are awesome. The guys fighting for them, heck I'm going to have to reup so I can get one too. LOL

Jim when you get the pens give a holler and we can knock out several birds with one trip.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work. Need to get together on my next trip over and learn your secret of those inlays - really look good.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Would be glad to show you how it's done. Let me know when.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice work there! Really like the 1st one with the inlay work--classy!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga, I read that you tried an inlay. Maybe hard to explain, but I start with the whole blank and cut at an angle (I used 30 degrees) and cut through. I use a bandsaw so it doesn't cut away much wood. Once it is cut through, I have a bunch of other contrasting woods already cut at the same 30 degree angle. I cut a bunch because I have different thicknesses but shoot for about 1/8" on the middle cocobolo and little less on the lighter wood which mine was red oak. I then apply the thicker CA glue on one end of the blank that was cut and start glueing each inlayed wood with moderate amount of glue on each and hold together until I get all the pieces together and then spray accelerator to get it to cure quickly. You can then trim using the bandsaw if you like to make the blank more square if you like but don't have to. I then cut off on oposite side at the same 30 degree angle all the way through. You then glue as the other side, only problem is since you cut off and are putting spacers in, when putting the small end of the blank onto the rest of the blank, it doesn't exactly line up with the first inlayed part so you have to try to line up best you can and if doesn't line up, may have to either leave as is, or if possible, will have to have the end piece not quite square with the bottom portion of the blank and hopefully have enough to still drill later. Hard to explain that last part but when you make one, you will see what I am talking about.

With all the gluing, you will need several sets of latex gloves as it requires quite a bit of CA glue to glue these up and I have glue everywhere. They are really easy once you make one and if these are any gaps between all the glue joints, just fill them with CA glue and looks great anyway. I use no clamps or other, just fingers used to hold and press the glue pieces. Good luck. I would be more than glad to show anyone how it's done, but I don't live very close to most anyone here. We need another woodturning symposium soon.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I may take Mamato work one day and come over and watch you do that. I think I can do it just never tried. I have done checkerboard square pens though.

*P.S. I am going to be gone for the weekend to my daughters house. The oldest is having her toncils out tomorrow and the youngest is in a rodeo queen padgent Sat. We are leaving Friday afternoon.*


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tutorial, Dale...That's about what I tried but I was using a 45 degree angle. My main problem was cutting the spacers on the bandsaw. The blade goes thru a small slit around it..and if I got much thinner than 1/8th, the little pieces fell thru the hole and the DC sucked them into the bag..lol..Just gonna take a little trial and error..but the results I got on the 'good' side were really nice..

Also...as I posted on the "Beall" thread..just got your pens about 30 minutes ago and they are SPECTACULAR..Nice work, Amigo...The guys and gals are gonna love them.. As I posted, Momma was muy impressed as well..and is DEMANDING that I learn how to do the inlay stuff... Guess I better go buy a case of nitrile gloves..cuz I am already messy with the CA as it is...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim, Since I don't have a vacuum system, my small pieces fall through the slot also and I gather them up once I cut a bunch and sort them out to aproximate sizes. Can also cut more than one blank by putting them together and then have two pieces same size every time. I cut a bunch at one time and put them away for when I need more. Any angle works just a matter of preference.
Can't believe you already got them. They just went off yesterday by US Postal service. That was quicker than I thought you would get them. I assure you, you will really like making those inlays. I still get amazed how well they look myself every time I make one. Never tried on any other kind but the Euro pens but guess they would work just fine on any kind of pen.

Bobby, you and/or anyone else would be most welcome to come watch it first hand when you like. I am on vacation next week also but other than that, weekends are about it for me.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Slip, the pens are really nice but that elm burl is absolutely beautiful and the inlay just makes it more so. Great work sir..........


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Slip, the pens are really nice but *that elm burl is absolutely beautiful and the inlay just makes it more so.* Great work sir..........


--------

Hooked, you got that right...and the pix don't do them justice. Wish you could see them face-to-face like I am right now..Outstanding work with great wood..

Slip..I stole your idea on the 'female' slimlines (shape, that is..) and made a couple of ventures into the 'inlay' realm.. Had a little better luck but I still got a LOOONG way to go to catch up to your skills.. You called one thing right for sure. I may NEVER get all this CA glue off my old bones...Thanks for the inspiration (and the 'potlicking' opportunities..lol):rotfl:


----------

